# harlequin rasboras for cycling?



## milalic (Aug 25, 2005)

Plant heavily and skip the cylcing part.
You can read: http://www.rexgrigg.com/./cycle.htm


Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

You can use any fish to cycle a tank. But apparently Bio-Spira will make the whole "cycling" thing moot. Look for it in the LFS's fridge as it needs to be kept refrigerated. Also, I was browsing at a LFS yesterday and noticed that there are two kinds, one for salt and one for fresh, so make sure you get the right stuff. I've never used it, but if I set up a non-planted tank in future I'm going to try it.


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

I said that it is "non-planted"




milalic said:


> Plant heavily and skip the cylcing part.
> You can read: http://www.rexgrigg.com/./cycle.htm
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SunkShip (Oct 29, 2004)

No, I wouldn't cycle with Harlequins unless you put Bio-Spira in at the same time you introduce the fish. Harlequins are particularly sensitive to ammonia and nitrites like any other fish.


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

can i get bio-spira at petco?


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

Doesn't look like. If you've got a Pets Supplies Plus they _might_ have it, otherwise you'll need to check "real" fish shops (call first of course, and if they don't know what you're talking about, just say "thank you" and go to the next number.


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

well crap. petco is the only store open today. Guess ill have to wait until tomorrow


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 13, 2005)

milalic said:


> Plant heavily and skip the cylcing part.
> You can read: http://www.rexgrigg.com/./cycle.htm
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing... now Rex has *other *people saying "go read my guide". :hihi:


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

i ended up buying some stress zyme. Im going to add a couple of low light plants to the tank(i cant resist)! I guess ill add the harlequins maybe sometime this coming week? i dont know how long to wait


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

ok well i added some of my plants from the other tank(they were over grown!) and so i think that will speed up the cycling. I also added a sponge filter from the other tank. Im going to add the harlequins in about 2 days. How does that sound?


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

its that ok?


----------



## EliteFishy (Jul 25, 2006)

I wouldnt risk it.


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

well i changed my mind. Im going to add my common pleco instead on weds. Is that too soon?


----------



## EliteFishy (Jul 25, 2006)

I think a common pleco is better choice than the rasboras. Common pleco is a lot more hardy than rasboras.


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

ok....well how do i know when the water is safe for him? I added about 20 stems of ceylon hygro and about 30 plants of vals yesterday so will weds. be enough time for it to be safe?


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

YES, you can cycle the tank with Harlequins. Just make sure you add them slowly. Add about 5 at first, wait about a week, then add 5 more. Perform water changes as scheduled with no gravel cleaning the first 2 weeks. If you clean the gravel, you have a chance of removing/disturbing any benificial bacteria that started on the substrate.

I've used this method when I started my 55 gallon tank and also when I moved them onto my 125 gallon tank. No fish loss, no spikes, no bacterial bloom.


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

well as i said earlier i was just going to add my common pleco into the tank to cycle it. But i tested the water today and it showed a little ammonia in the water, maybe around .25 or lower. I dont guess its safe to add him is it?


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

You do ask a lot of questions and I guess that's what the forum is for- but why don't you read around before posting all these questions. Planted tank has a great search function.

You tested your water and there was some ammonia in it? well because its a new tank and its just starting to balance out. If you are concerned about your fish then don't put them in your tank. 

Better yet, why don't you take a dirty filter pad from your other tanks and use it as is in your filtration system. This will help cycle the non planted tank.
If you are really concerned about killing your fish then wait a week for your tank to cycle. Please take your time- you are rushing it and will just end up with dead fish.


----------

